

Moving out of Silicon Valley? - agp

Is there a limit beyond which innovative startups with the potential to have big industrial impacts will consider moving their activities our of the US to get away from the patent system and IPR madness?
======
adrianscott
I moved and my startups are non-US.

~~~
petervandijck
Because of the patent issue?

